# 2009 Mercier Corvus AL



## hirosugi (Jul 30, 2008)

Just bought a Mercier Corvus 50cm through bikesdirect! OMG, what have I done?! I've never ridden a road bike before and have done some mountain biking. (just tried some new road bikes at the stores) Lately been running marathons and wanted to do something easier on the knees for x-training. Having it shipped to work and my boss and I will put it together. He took a look at the price and components and told me to go for it. 

Anyone have this bike? I did a thread title search and didn't get much hits. I would assume all the mercier in this class are the same and the different name depends on the components it goes on. I'll keep posting and let you guys know how it goes.

I've done some searches and stuff already and seems like bikesdirect have done some questionable marketing practices and new posters asking about them are getting flamed. Well I hope that people wouldn't do that until I'm done with my bike update, why jump the gun? I'll put a couple more posts along the way.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wouldn't worry, Bikes Direct is a decent company and they seem to do their best if any problems arise. The components are decent for the price and Ultegra/105 is better than most people need. You will find that you got just what you paid for. Every one of the components have a higher priced option available, but what you will get will provide a very solid ride and shouldn't embarrass you in front on those who know.


----------



## hirosugi (Jul 30, 2008)

Well I've emailed x 2 and PM Mike but no answer. 

I'm really more worried about the fact that I'm spending money on something I might not end up using. I have a city bike collecting dust and spider web in the basement. Well I guess worst case, I can just sell it on craigslist. It's like there's a bike shortage in Cambridge MA, can't find used bikes and nobody is giving a decent discount.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

You will have better luck getting Mike here: [email protected]


----------



## hirosugi (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy molly, 14 hours after I ordered I got a shipping tracking number. 

Also got a PM from Mike as well. Confirming that the bike I ordered is 18 lbs. Woot!

Now just have to get a helmet, shoes, shorts, water bottles... all I had to worry about running is the pair of shoes. LOL


----------



## hirosugi (Jul 30, 2008)

It came in today, no damage on the box, a little wet from the rain.

Everything that was suppose to be there was there. When I tried to unpack it, the crank was wedged between the spokes of the front wheel. Not sure why they did this, it ended up slightly bending one of the spokes and scraped paint off the spoke. 

I was done putting it together in about 20 minutes. Some adjustment 40 minutes later and was in riding shape. The derailer needs some adjusting but I'll do that tomorrow when I'll do my riding tomorrow. Everything came together nicely and looks pristine. 

I hung the bike on a calibrated digital scale, the 50 cm bike came out to 21 lbs. That was a bit unexpected since Mike mentioned 18lb maybe 18.5lb, average Corvus is 19 lbs. Well this is a starter bike so a little bummed but isn't going to ruin my experience. Also I learn that this is part of the problem with buying things over the internet.

Going to put another post after I get a few more miles into it.


----------



## fm2rich (Aug 7, 2008)

*Mercier Corvus AL 2009*

Hey,

I'm expecting mine in the mail today, Im taking to a LBS to put it together and true the wheels and get it working smooth and correct from the jump. I bought this bike because I couldn't afford over $1K for a decent road bike and my Specialized hard rock with slicks on, just isnt cutting it anymore. My riding partner has a 2008 gary fisher paragon 29er with slicks on ( when we do road rides) and its gettign too tough to keep up. 

I do hope this bike is decent though, I did do a very thorough job researching my purchase so I guess I wont be shocked if they shipped a wrong crank or the paint is chipped or something, but Im just praying its in ok shape. Thats dissappointing to hear that it weighed in at 21 lbs! I bought a 54cm, I wonder how much that one will weigh in at. I thought I read that it was 18 lbs too. Oh well, I will probrably buy new wheels in the near future cause they werent clear on what exact model of SHIMANO they are...? Also I heard that Shimano 105 STI shifters are pretty below par eventhough they go for $300. But Being on a budget, I will have to maintain I guess. 

Please let me know what you think of the saddle, the wheels (model?)and how the bike rode for you. And anyone else who has bought this same bike, I'd appreciate some feedback, tips and whatnot.

Thanks.


----------



## hirosugi (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey fellow Corvus rider.

Yeah, the weight was a disappointment. I just checked the web (http://www.cyclesmercier.com/mercier_al_specs.htm) too and it said 18.4lb. Well nothing I can do about it unless I start shaving the frame with a dremel. 

I did a bit of riding today and it is pretty solid. Compared to the Giant OCR1 that I test rode at a local dealer, it was more stable and responsive. Everything worked but not flawless. A bit more tuning can be done and I'll take it in for a fitting in a month. I thought the 105 shifters did it's job well, never tried any better shifter but I was told not much difference between 105 and Ultegra. 

The wheel is Shimano WH-R500. I'm swapping saddle to Forte Pro SLX ($50 @ Performance). In the end I don't regret my purchase, since this is my first road bike, I might not like cycling in the end. But if I were to sink $2k or $3k for my next bike, might get something I can test ride and make sure it's everything I want before I swipe my card.


----------



## hirosugi (Jul 30, 2008)

Did a 20 mile ride today, averaging about 18 mph. It was a ride on roads, hills, and pothole roads. The ride was smooth and very satisfying. Nothing unusual to report except I can hear a ping or sound of metal hitting each other from the headset or front wheel. Going to try to figure that out and adjust derailleurs this week. 

I had trouble keeping up with my riding partner but it's my first time out on a road bike, what do you expect. She was nice enough to not tell me how slow I was though, hehe.


----------



## supermatt9 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey Hirosugi,

I was wondering if you could give us an update on your bike. I'm looking into getting one of them and it'd be nice to get your long term opinion on how it's going.

Thanks!


----------



## pomalift (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey, my Corvus just came in the mail. I didn't buy it to ride, just to swap the nicer parts out with my 2010 Specialized Allez Sport, which is a Sora/Tiagra mix. The Corvus' wheel set is also nicer than the Alexrims/Formula wheels that came on my Specialized. The bike felt solid and was lighter than I was expecting when I put it together, but I don't trust the Kinesis made frame.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

pomalift said:


> I don't trust the Kinesis made frame.


Are you afraid it might snap in half or something?


----------



## pomalift (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, I don't like that I can't find ANY information/reviews about it on the web and that Mercier's website looks like it was done for a middle school project. 
Does that answer your question?


----------

